# Variation of Green - 64L tank



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Here my newest layout, hope you like it:










Tank: 60cm x 30cm x 37cm

Flora: Fissidens fontanus; Fissidens nobilis; Bolbitis heudelotti; Marsilea Hirsuta; Microsorum Pteropus "narrow"; Microsorum Pteropus "petit"; Eleocharis acicularis; Eriocaulon sp. 'Vietnam'; Anubias barteri "nana", Cryptocoryne sp.; Potamogeton gayi.

Fauna: Trigonostigma heteromorpha; Iriatherina werneri; Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange; Cardina japonica.

Lighting: 03 azoo bulbs x 20W x 10h/day

Filtration: canister 7W, 200L/H

Substrate: Dennerle deponit x 2.4kg

Thanks for passing by!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it a lot.


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

I was impressed by U.S fiss on the driftwood but I think your tank need more time to grow up.
@ I see a lots race plants. Is that your style ?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I really like how green the moss is  Good layout too


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

That is an awesome start. I can't wait to see it grown out.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Definitely agree with what has been said! I also like the choice of fishes, kinda gives the aquascape a herded look with the school of rasboras.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks like a great start. I like the contrast between the softness of the moss and the sharpness of the various point leaves.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank for your comments!
I have changed this layout to get the new feelings, udated pics comming soon!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Looking forward to it  How long did it take for the fissidens to grow that much?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Dang. The moss on that driftwood makes me jealous. I hope one day i can gross moss like that. Drool....


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice start!!!

i like it when the plants grow will be gorgeous!


cheers form mexico


----------

